# Garlic



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

I was really upset to see garlic as the worst offender on the FOB diet. I just started yesterday. I can live without onions, but garlic has been a big part of my life! I'd rather give up sugar forever than garlic. Question: can I substitute garlic powder? Has anyone found it less irritating?


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

I started the low fodmap three weeks ago and every meal I ever made was full of onions or garlic as I lived on a Mediterranean diet so I too was horrified I have seen that they suggest garlic infused oil but I must say I have not risked it yet I would wait 6 weeks as they suggest before re introducing foods, I do know how you feel its very hard not having garlic

Had a look on the web and they say don't use garlic or onion granules


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

northern soul said:


> I started the low fodmap three weeks ago and every meal I ever made was full of onions or garlic as I lived on a Mediterranean diet so I too was horrified I have seen that they suggest garlic infused oil but I must say I have not risked it yet I would wait 6 weeks as they suggest before re introducing foods, I do know how you feel its very hard not having garlic
> 
> Had a look on the web and they say don't use garlic or onion granules


Thank you. I guess I will have to change my life. :-(


----------



## James1982 (Jan 10, 2016)

Onions, even small amounts play holy hell with my gut, bad gas, wind and nausea. Garlic I can tolerate tiny amounts of.

Garlic Powder or Onion powder are often worse because of the concentrated nature of the product. There is some suggestion that garlic-infused oils may be an acceptable compromise.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Garlic and garlic powder are both high FODMAP. I can handle in VERY low amounts. I have to avoid onions completely.


----------

